# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool UAT PRO Version 136.01 Infinix Auto Update [25-01-2022]

## mohamed73

** *For New Users :*  *Buy for 3 Months and Get 2 Months Free* *Buy for 6 Months and Get 4 Months Free* *Buy for 1 Year and Get 6 Months Free*  *For Old Users [Renewal] :*  *Renew for 3 Months and Get 2 Months Free* *Renew for 6 Months and Get 4 Months Free* *Renew for 1 Year and Get 6 Months Free*   *Buy from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or*  *From any Nearest الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *USER MUST REGISTER BY UAT PRO TOOL BEFORE PLACING ORDER*   *Auto login of tool on any PC after 2 hours*  No need to change Tool ID   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *Uni-Android Tool - UAT PRO Version : 136.01*   _Release Notes:_   Qualcomm   Infinix  *Infinix X608 (Hot 6 Pro)**Infinix X620 (Zero 6 Pro)**Infinix X620B (Zero 6)**Infinix X622 (Hot S3X)**Infinix X662 (Hot 11)**Infinix X623 (Hot 6X)**Infinix X573 (Hot S3)**Infinix X553 (Hot 3 LTE)* Huawei  *Huawei VNS-L31**Huawei VNS-L21**Huawei VNS-L22**Huawei VNS-L23**Huawei VNS-L53**Huawei VNS-AL00**Huawei VNS-L62**Huawei VNS-L52**Huawei VNS-DL00**Huawei VNS-TL00* MTK  Supported Soc's  *MT2601**MT6261**MT6572**MT6580**MT6582**MT6592**MT6595**MT6735**MT6737**MT6739**MT6753**MT6755**MT6757**MT6758**MT6761**MT6763**MT6765**MT6768**MT6771**MT6779**MT6781**MT6785**MT6795**MT6797**MT6799**MT6833**MT6853**MT6873**MT6877**MT6885**MT6893**MT8127**MT8163**MT8167**MT8173**MT8512**MT8590**MT8695* Infinix  *Infinix A88**Infinix Alpha (X502)**Infinix Alpha (X570)**Infinix Buzz (X260)**Infinix Comon 15 CD7* *Infinix Hot (X507)**Infinix HOT 10 (X682B)**Infinix HOT 10 (X682C)**Infinix HOT 10 Lite (X657B)**Infinix Hot 10 Play (X688B)**Infinix Hot 10 Play (X688C)**Infinix Hot 10i (X658B)**Infinix Hot 10i (X658E)* *Infinix Hot 10i (X659B)**Infinix Hot 10S (X689)**Infinix Hot 10S (X689B)**Infinix Hot 10S (X689D)**Infinix Hot 10T (X689C)**Infinix Hot 2 (X510)**Infinix Hot 3 (X554)* *Infinix Hot 4 (X5511)**Infinix Hot 4 (X556)**Infinix Hot 4 (X557)* *Infinix Hot 4 Lite (X557)**Infinix Hot 5 (X559)* *Infinix Hot 5 (X559C)**Infinix Hot 5 (X559C)**Infinix Hot 5 (X559F)**Infinix Hot 5 Lite (X559)**Infinix Hot 6 (X606)**Infinix Hot 6 (X606B)**Infinix Hot 6 (X606C)**Infinix Hot 6 (X606D)**Infinix Hot 6X (X604D)**Infinix Hot 7 (X624)**Infinix Hot 7 (X624B)**Infinix Hot 7 Pro (X625B)**Infinix Hot 7 Pro (X625C)**Infinix Hot 8 (X650B)**Infinix Hot 8 (X650C)* *Infinix Hot 8 (X650D)**Infinix Hot 8 Lite (X650)**Infinix Hot 9 Play (X680)**Infinix Hot 9 Play (X680B)**Infinix Hot 9 Play (X680C)**Infinix Hot 9 Play (X680E)**Infinix Hot 9 Play (X680F)**Infinix Hot 9 Pro (X655)**Infinix Hot 9 Pro (X655C)**Infinix Hot 9 Pro (X655D)**Infinix Hot 9 Pro (X655F)**Infinix Hot Note (X551)**Infinix Hot S Pro (X521)**Infinix Joypad 10 (X1000)**Infinix Joypad 8 (X800)**Infinix Joypad 8S (X801)**Infinix Note 10 (X693)**Infinix Note 10 Pro (X695)**Infinix Note 10 Pro (X695C)**Infinix Note 11 (X663)**Infinix Note 11 (X663B)**Infinix Note 11 PRO (X697)**Infinix Note 2 (X600)**Infinix Note 3 (X601)**Infinix Note 3 Pro (X601-LTE)**Infinix Note 4 (X572)**Infinix Note 4 Pro (X571)**Infinix Note 5 (X604)**Infinix Note 5 Stylus (X605)**Infinix Note 6 (X610B)**Infinix Note 6 (X610B)**Infinix Note 7 (X690)**Infinix Note 7 (X690B)**Infinix Note 7 (X690C)**Infinix Note 7 Lite (X656)**Infinix Note 8 (X692)**Infinix Note 8i (X683)**Infinix Note 8i (X683B)**Infinix Race Bolt (X450)**Infinix Race Bolt 2 (X454)**Infinix Race Bolt Q (X451)**Infinix Race Eagle (X500)**Infinix Race Jet (X501)**Infinix Race Lite (X401)* *Infinix S2 (X522)* *Infinix S2 Pro (X522)**Infinix S4 (X626D)**Infinix S4 Hot 7 Pro (X626)**Infinix S4 Hot 7 Pro (X626B)**Infinix S4 Hot 7 Pro (X626D)**Infinix S5 (X652)**Infinix S5 (X652A)**Infinix S5 Lite (X652B)**Infinix S5 Lite (X652B)**Infinix S5 Pro (X660)**Infinix S5 Pro (X660B)**Infinix S5 Pro (X660C)**Infinix Smart (X5010)**Infinix Smart 2 (X5515)**Infinix Smart 2 HD (X609)**Infinix Smart 2 Pro (X5514)**Infinix Smart 2 Pro (X5514D)**Infinix Smart 3 (X5516)**Infinix Smart 3 (X5516B)**Infinix Smart 3 (X5516C)**Infinix Smart 3 Plus (X627V)**Infinix Smart 4 Plus (X680D)**Infinix Smart 4c (X653C)**Infinix Smart 5 (X657)**Infinix Smart 5 (X657B)**Infinix Smart 5 (X657C)* *Infinix Smart HD (X612)**Infinix Smart HD (X612A)**Infinix Smart HD 2021 (X612B)**Infinix Smart3 Plus (X627)**Infinix Surf (X350)**Infinix Surf Bravo (X503)**Infinix Surf Smart 3G (X351)**Infinix Surf Spice (X403)**Infinix Zero (X506)**Infinix Zero 2 16GB (X509)* *Infinix Zero 3 (X552)**Infinix Zero 4 (X555)* *Infinix Zero 4 Plus (X602)* *Infinix Zero 5 (X603)**Infinix Zero 5 Pro (X603B)**Infinix Zero 8 (X687)* *Infinix Zero 8i (X687B)*  **   *D o w n l o a d L i n k*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]***  *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Telegram News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -: Official Telegram Help & Support Group :-   Telegram Channel :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

